# Factory amp



## DakotaRigs (Feb 4, 2017)

does anyone know if a 2011 chevy cruze eco has a factory amp, i want to add a amp and sub and have the $19 rca connectors but dont want to over load a factory amp if there is one. i do not think i have premium audio. i dont have the 6x9 speakers in the trunk.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

DakotaRigs said:


> i do not think i have premium audio. i dont have the 6x9 speakers in the trunk.


No amp external to the "silver box". No preamp outs either. You'll have to get something to convert the speaker out to what you amp needs.

The premium sound package had the external amp.


----------



## DakotaRigs (Feb 4, 2017)

So this will work with no problem?

https://www.walmart.com/ip/31954500...75035&wl11=online&wl12=31954500&wl13=&veh=sem


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

DakotaRigs said:


> So this will work with no problem?
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/31954500...75035&wl11=online&wl12=31954500&wl13=&veh=sem


I think so, but I'm not seeing the install details.


----------



## swares985 (Nov 1, 2016)

Literally just bought one of those tonight, was planning on messing around with it tomorrow. I'll let you know!


----------



## DakotaRigs (Feb 4, 2017)

swares985 said:


> Literally just bought one of those tonight, was planning on messing around with it tomorrow. I'll let you know!


Well actually I bought one too and put it on, with great fear of blowing a factory amp. Since I'm just hooking up a amp and sub I just used the rear driver speaker instead of installing to both left and right. But after install the sub sounds great I didn't blow no amp or anything (I don't have the premium sound system from Chevy) just remember if you hook it up like I did connect both left and right to the speaker you attach to.


----------



## ssjrobertson (3 d ago)

What about and one with the premium sound can you come off the rear 6x9?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

ssjrobertson said:


> What about and one with the premium sound can you come off the rear 6x9?


For driving a sub, that would work. However, I'd disconnect the factory subs. Speakers also work as microphones.


----------



## ssjrobertson (3 d ago)

When you say subs are you referring to the 6x9s in the rear deck, I didn't know it had a sub too??


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The 6x9s are subs, not full-range.


----------

